# Growth in Grace -- Thomas Watson



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 27, 2008)

> Growth In Grace
> 'But grow in grace.’ 2 Pet 3: 18.
> 
> True grace is progressive, of a spreading and growing nature. It is with grace as with light; first, there is the crepusculum, or daybreak; then it shines brighter to the full meridian. A good Christian is like the crocodile. Quamdiu vivet crescit; he has never done growing. The saints are not only compared to stars for their light, but to trees for their growth. Isa 61: 3, and Hos 14: 5. A good Christian is not like Hezekiah's sun that went backwards, nor Joshua's sun that stood still, but is always advancing in holiness, and increasing with the increase of God. I Cor 3: 6.
> ...


_


From: A Body of Divinity (pages 273-279)._


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 28, 2008)

This is powerful stuff. Great reading for the Lord's Day. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 28, 2008)

Guido's Brother said:


> This is powerful stuff. Great reading for the Lord's Day. Thanks for sharing it.



You're Welcome.

Watson is my favorite Puritan writer. I like them all, but I have a special love for Watson's writings and sermons.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 28, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Watson is my favorite Puritan writer. I like them all, but I have a special love for Watson's writings and sermons.



Me too. Watson still speaks with power after all these centuries. SDG.


----------



## Quickened (Sep 28, 2008)

I greatly appreciate you posting this Sterling! I havent read much of Watson but would be delighted to. I was greatly edified by reading this. 

If you have any personal favorite recommendations from Watson i am all ears!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 28, 2008)

Quickened said:


> I greatly appreciate you posting this Sterling! I havent read much of Watson but would be delighted to. I was greatly edified by reading this.
> 
> If you have any personal favorite recommendations from Watson i am all ears!




There are 11 of Watson's works HERE.

I suggest starting with "Godly Man's Picture" -- It's a wonderful little work! Also, on this site there is "A Body of Divinity" [note: it is not the complete text].

The complete text of A Body of Divinity may be found: A Body of Divinity

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Quickened (Sep 28, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Quickened said:
> 
> 
> > I greatly appreciate you posting this Sterling! I havent read much of Watson but would be delighted to. I was greatly edified by reading this.
> ...



 That link seems an excellent resource! Thanks for the tip and insight!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 3, 2008)

For those who enjoy Thomas Watson, check out this little 'gem' of a book:

Puritan gems; or, Wise and holy ... - Google Book Search


----------

